# Halloween Family Feud



## jtohm

Hello, I'm working on a Halloween version of Family Feud for this year's party. Unfortunately the age rage is from nine to seventeen so the questions had to be a bit simple. All I need now is the survey results - anyone who decides to reply with their responses will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

(1) Name something besides candy that you get when trick-or-treating.
(2) Name something you do on Halloween besides go trick-or-treating.
(3) Name a Halloween monster.
(4) Name a popular male costume.
(5) Name a popular female costume.
(6) Name a well-known Halloween song.
(7) Name a Halloween party game.
(8) Name a scary movie.
(9) Name an important item to have for a witch costume.
(10) Name an important item to have for a vampire costume.
(11) Name a spooky place to go on Halloween.
(12) Name something you would use to decorate for a Halloween party.
(13) Name an animal associated with Halloween.
(14) Name a Halloween tradition.
(15) Name something you might see in a haunted house.
(16) Name the worst thing you could get in your trick-or-treat bag.
(17) Name a shape used when carving a jack-o-lantern.
(18) Name a killer/stalker seen in horror films.
(19) Name something you might use to build a scarecrow.
(20) Name something people put in their yard to decorate for Halloween.
(21) Name a method used for killing a vampire.

Again, thanks.
John Theodore Ohm


----------



## brandywine1974

These are the first responses that popped in my head! Good luck! Hope you get lots of responses.
1. Toy
2. go to party
3. frankenstein
4. dracula
5. witch
6. monster mash
7. dunking for apples
8. Halloween
9. broom
10. fangs
11. cemetary
12. spider webs
13. cat
14. carving pumpkins
15. ghost
16. fruit
17. triangle
18. jason
19. straw
20. headstones
21. stake thru the heart


----------



## Marksin

here's mine,happy haunting.


1. toy
2.carve pumpkins
3.frankenstein
4.beetlejuice
5.witch
6.monster mash
7.bobbing for apples
8.halloween
9.broom
10.cape
11.haunted house
12. black light
13.cat
14. tot'ing
15.ghosts
16.penny
17.circle
18.jason
19.straw
20.tombstones
21. stake thru the heart


----------



## Marksin

just looked at the other list,wow lots of same answers.


----------



## MsMeeple

1) a rock (haha)
2) go to a party
3) frankenstein
4) vampire
5) witch
6) monster mash
7) bobbing for apples
8) excorist
9) broom
10) blood
11) graveyard
12) skeletons
13) cat
14) TPing (haha)
15) ghost
16) a rock (see #1)
17) triangle
18) Freddy 
19) straw
20) tombstones
21) wooden stake in the heart or was it a silver bullet, oh no that's for werewolves


----------



## drunk_buzzard

(1) Name something besides candy that you get when trick-or-treating. tatoos
(2) Name something you do on Halloween besides go trick-or-treating. tell ghost stories
(3) Name a Halloween monster. Frankenstein
(4) Name a popular male costume. Superman
(5) Name a popular female costume. witch
(6) Name a well-known Halloween song. Monster Mash
(7) Name a Halloween party game. Halloween Bingo!
(8) Name a scary movie. Halloween
(9) Name an important item to have for a witch costume. hat
(10) Name an important item to have for a vampire costume. fangs
(11) Name a spooky place to go on Halloween. cemetery
(12) Name something you would use to decorate for a Halloween party. skeletons
(13) Name an animal associated with Halloween. black cat
(14) Name a Halloween tradition. carving pumpkins
(15) Name something you might see in a haunted house. cobwebs
(16) Name the worst thing you could get in your trick-or-treat bag. tootsie rolls
(17) Name a shape used when carving a jack-o-lantern. triangle
(18) Name a killer/stalker seen in horror films. Jason
(19) Name something you might use to build a scarecrow. straw
(20) Name something people put in their yard to decorate for Halloween. gravestones
(21) Name a method used for killing a vampire. garlic


----------



## drunk_buzzard

jtohm - do a forum search for family feud and you'll find some useful stuff. Last year we had a set of questions that lots of people answered. I know i used the questions for my family feud game. Some of the questions might be a bit too adult, but some are the same as what you've chosen.


----------



## Scary Barry

1. A scare
2. Tell ghost stories
3. Frankenstein's monster
4. Dracula
5. A Witch
6. Monster Mash
7. Bob for apples
8. Halloween
9. A hat
10. Fangs
11. Cemetary
12. Candles
13. Wolf
14. Putting on a costume
15. Ghosts
16. A cigarette
17. A smile
18. Micheal Myers
19. Wood
20. Tombstones
21. Stake in the heart

Hope this helps.


----------



## mycmom

(1) pretzels
(2) give out candy
(3) Frankenstein.
(4) pirate.
(5) witch
(6) Superstitious
(7) bobbing for apples
(8) Halloween
(9) Hat
(10) cape
(11) graveyard
(12) jack-o-lantern
(13) black cat
(14) trick-or-treating
(15) ghost
(16) rock
(17) triangle
(18) Jason
(19) hay
(20) pumpkin
(21) stake


----------



## tgoodman

(1) Name something besides candy that you get when trick-or-treating: Apples
(2) Name something you do on Halloween besides go trick-or-treating: Tell ghost stories
(3) Name a Halloween monster: Freddie Krueger
(4) Name a popular male costume: Dracula
(5) Name a popular female costume: Witch
(6) Name a well-known Halloween song: Monster Mash
(7) Name a Halloween party game: Limbo
(8) Name a scary movie: When a Stranger Calls
(9) Name an important item to have for a witch costume: Broomstick
(10) Name an important item to have for a vampire costume: Fangs
(11) Name a spooky place to go on Halloween: Haunted House
(12) Name something you would use to decorate for a Halloween party: Spider Webs
(13) Name an animal associated with Halloween: Werewolf
(14) Name a Halloween tradition: Carving pumpkins
(15) Name something you might see in a haunted house: Hatchet
(16) Name the worst thing you could get in your trick-or-treat bag: Razor blade
(17) Name a shape used when carving a jack-o-lantern: Triangle
(18) Name a killer/stalker seen in horror films: Michael
(19) Name something you might use to build a scarecrow: Hay
(20) Name something people put in their yard to decorate for Halloween: Tombstones
(21) Name a method used for killing a vampire: Expose to sunlight


----------



## Lil Spook

(1) Name something besides candy that you get when trick-or-treating. - Toy
(2) Name something you do on Halloween besides go trick-or-treating. - Watch Scary Movie
(3) Name a Halloween monster. - Frankenstein
(4) Name a popular male costume. - Zombie
(5) Name a popular female costume. - Zombie
(6) Name a well-known Halloween song. - Monster Mash
(7) Name a Halloween party game. - Bob for Apples
(8) Name a scary movie. - Nightmare on Elm Street
(9) Name an important item to have for a witch costume. - Broom
(10) Name an important item to have for a vampire costume. - Fangs
(11) Name a spooky place to go on Halloween. - Abandoned Building
(12) Name something you would use to decorate for a Halloween party. - Spider Webs
(13) Name an animal associated with Halloween. - Bat
(14) Name a Halloween tradition. - Pumpkin Carving
(15) Name something you might see in a haunted house. - Ghost
(16) Name the worst thing you could get in your trick-or-treat bag. - Rock
(17) Name a shape used when carving a jack-o-lantern. - Triangle
(18) Name a killer/stalker seen in horror films. - Jason
(19) Name something you might use to build a scarecrow. - Overalls
(20) Name something people put in their yard to decorate for Halloween. - Jack O Lantern
(21) Name a method used for killing a vampire. - Stake in the heart


----------



## Ghouliet

(1) Name something besides candy that you get when trick-or-treating. Cookies
(2) Name something you do on Halloween besides go trick-or-treating. Party
(3) Name a Halloween monster. Frankenstein 
(4) Name a popular male costume. Vampire
(5) Name a popular female costume. Princess
(6) Name a well-known Halloween song. Monster Mash
(7) Name a Halloween party game. Bobbing for apples
(8) Name a scary movie. Friday the 13th
(9) Name an important item to have for a witch costume. Black Hat
(10) Name an important item to have for a vampire costume. Fangs
(11) Name a spooky place to go on Halloween. Haunted House
(12) Name something you would use to decorate for a Halloween party. Skeletons
(13) Name an animal associated with Halloween. Bat
(14) Name a Halloween tradition. Trick or Treating
(15) Name something you might see in a haunted house. Ghost
(16) Name the worst thing you could get in your trick-or-treat bag. Apple
(17) Name a shape used when carving a jack-o-lantern. Triangle
(18) Name a killer/stalker seen in horror films. Freddy Krueger 
(19) Name something you might use to build a scarecrow. Flannel shirt
(20) Name something people put in their yard to decorate for Halloween. Jack o Lantern/Pumpkin
(21) Name a method used for killing a vampire. Stake through the heart


----------



## Ghouliet

My husband wanted to do this too. Here are his answers:

1: Penny
2: Tell Ghost Stories
3: The Mummy
4: Pirate 
5: Fairy
6: Thriller
7: Bobbing for Apples
8: Nightmare on Elm Street
9: Green Make-up
10: Cape
11: Haunted House
12: Jack o Lantern
13: Bat
14: Carving Pumpkins
15: *Blood
16: Razorblade
17: Triangle
18: Freddie Krueger
19: Hat
20: Zombie
21: Decapitation

*


----------



## Ghouliet

drunk_buzzard said:


> jtohm - do a forum search for family feud and you'll find some useful stuff. Last year we had a set of questions that lots of people answered. I know i used the questions for my family feud game. Some of the questions might be a bit too adult, but some are the same as what you've chosen.


I did a search under games and under parties and could not find the other family feud thread. If someone else can find it please post a link.


----------



## ScaredyCat

Wow, I am loving this idea! Might have to steal it for next year. Here are my answers (don't worry, I haven't looked at anyone else's):

(1) Name something besides candy that you get when trick-or-treating. apples
(2) Name something you do on Halloween besides go trick-or-treating. go to a party
(3) Name a Halloween monster. Frankenstein
(4) Name a popular male costume. Pirate
(5) Name a popular female costume. Witch
(6) Name a well-known Halloween song. Thriller
(7) Name a Halloween party game. Bobbing for apples
(8) Name a scary movie. Halloween
(9) Name an important item to have for a witch costume. black hat
(10) Name an important item to have for a vampire costume. black cape
(11) Name a spooky place to go on Halloween. cemetery
(12) Name something you would use to decorate for a Halloween party. spider web
(13) Name an animal associated with Halloween. black cat
(14) Name a Halloween tradition. corn maze
(15) Name something you might see in a haunted house. chainsaw
(16) Name the worst thing you could get in your trick-or-treat bag. raisins
(17) Name a shape used when carving a jack-o-lantern. triangle
(18) Name a killer/stalker seen in horror films. Freddy
(19) Name something you might use to build a scarecrow. straw/hay
(20) Name something people put in their yard to decorate for Halloween. graveyard
(21) Name a method used for killing a vampire. stake to the heart


----------



## ScaredyCat

Here are my husband's answers: 

(1) Name something besides candy that you get when trick-or-treating. popcorn ball
(2) Name something you do on Halloween besides go trick-or-treating. carve pumpkin
(3) Name a Halloween monster. Frankenstein
(4) Name a popular male costume. Pirate
(5) Name a popular female costume. Lady Gaga
(6) Name a well-known Halloween song. The monster mash
(7) Name a Halloween party game. bobbing for apples
(8) Name a scary movie. Friday the 13th
(9) Name an important item to have for a witch costume. broom
(10) Name an important item to have for a vampire costume. fake teeth
(11) Name a spooky place to go on Halloween. graveyard
(12) Name something you would use to decorate for a Halloween party. spider webs
(13) Name an animal associated with Halloween. Bat
(14) Name a Halloween tradition. carving pumpkin
(15) Name something you might see in a haunted house. Ghost
(16) Name the worst thing you could get in your trick-or-treat bag. tootsie roll
(17) Name a shape used when carving a jack-o-lantern. smiley face
(18) Name a killer/stalker seen in horror films. Michael Myers
(19) Name something you might use to build a scarecrow. straw
(20) Name something people put in their yard to decorate for Halloween. fog machine
(21) Name a method used for killing a vampire. stake through the heart


----------



## pumpkinpie

1 popcorn ball
2 haunted house
3 ghost
4 vampire
5 witch
6 I put a spell on you
7 scavenger hunt
8 Halloween
9 hat
10 vampire teeth
11 cemetery
12 cobwebs
13 werewolf
14 carving pumpkins
15 monster
16 toothbrush
17 triangle
18 Mike Myers
19 overalls
20 Tombstones
21 stake thru heart


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

1: Gift cards
2: Party
3: Frankenstein
4: Superman
5: Princess
6: Monster Mask
7: Bobbing for Apples
8: Scream
9: Hat
10: Teeth
11: Haunted House
12: Headstones
13: Black Cat
14: Craving Pumpkins
15: Ghost
15: Underwear
17: Triangle
18: Jason
19: Hay
20: Headstones
21: Stake thru the Heart


----------



## beautifulnightmare

(1) Name something besides candy that you get when trick-or-treating.
Toothbrush
(2) Name something you do on Halloween besides go trick-or-treating.
Haunted house
(3) Name a Halloween monster.
Frankenstein 
(4) Name a popular male costume.
Freddy Kruger 
(5) Name a popular female costume.
Princess
(6) Name a well-known Halloween song.
This is Halloween 
(7) Name a Halloween party game.
Mummy wrap
(8) Name a scary movie.
Nightmare on elm street
(9) Name an important item to have for a witch costume.
Witch hat
(10) Name an important item to have for a vampire costume.
Fangs
(11) Name a spooky place to go on Halloween.
Cemetery 
(12) Name something you would use to decorate for a Halloween party.
Jack o'lanterns 
(13) Name an animal associated with Halloween.
Owl
(14) Name a Halloween tradition.
Jack o'lanterns 
(15) Name something you might see in a haunted house.
Ghost 
(16) Name the worst thing you could get in your trick-or-treat bag.
Stale candy
(17) Name a shape used when carving a jack-o-lantern.
Triangle 
(18) Name a killer/stalker seen in horror films.
Mike Meyers 
(19) Name something you might use to build a scarecrow.
Straw
(20) Name something people put in their yard to decorate for Halloween.
Tombstones
(21) Name a method used for killing a vampire.
Stake through heart


----------



## matrixmom

Hey HF peeps:
I would like to revive this thread and see if any of you have some up to date answers for some of these! Some of these past ones have been funny!
Maybe play at my fallout party this year. Maybe add in some "fallout" related questions.

e.g. Things you wouldn't want your kids to playing catch with in the shelter: uranium


----------



## katshead42

(1) Name something besides candy that you get when trick-or-treating. 
Pretzels 

(2) Name something you do on Halloween besides go trick-or-treating.
Watch a scary movie

(3) Name a Halloween monster.
Frankenstein monster

(4) Name a popular male costume.
Vampire

(5) Name a popular female costume.
Witch

(6) Name a well-known Halloween song.
Monster mash

(7) Name a Halloween party game.
bobbing for apples

(8) Name a scary movie.
Halloween

(9) Name an important item to have for a witch costume.
Hat

(10) Name an important item to have for a vampire costume.
Teeth

(11) Name a spooky place to go on Halloween.
Haunted house

(12) Name something you would use to decorate for a Halloween party.
Skeletons

(13) Name an animal associated with Halloween.
Cat

(14) Name a Halloween tradition.
Trick or treating

(15) Name something you might see in a haunted house.
Ghost

(16) Name the worst thing you could get in your trick-or-treat bag.
Toothbrush

(17) Name a shape used when carving a jack-o-lantern.
Triangle

(18) Name a killer/stalker seen in horror films.
Jason

(19) Name something you might use to build a scarecrow.
Old clothes

(20) Name something people put in their yard to decorate for Halloween.
Pumpkin

(21) Name a method used for killing a vampire.
Stake to the heart

This is a great idea. Are you going to post the results?


----------



## ConversationFear

(1) Money
(2) Watch horror movies
(3) Zombie
(4) Dracula
(5) Witch
(6) Thriller
(7) Pumkpin Bowling
(8) Night of the Living Dead
(9) Hat
(10) Fangs
(11) Old house
(12) Pumpkins
(13) Cat
(14) Trick or Treating
(15) Ghost
(16) A Rock
(17) Circle
(18) Michael Myers
(19) Straw
(20) Tombstones
(21) Sunlight


----------



## The Pod

Sounds like fun. Good luck. These are the answers that first popped in my head:

1) popcorn ball
2) carve pumpkins
3) frankenstein
4) ninja
5) witch
6) monster mash
7) bob for apples
8) halloween
9) witch hat
10) fangs
11) cemetary
12) black lights
13) black cat
14) trick-or-treating
15) ghost
16) a rock
17) triangle
18) michael meyers
19) straw
20) pumpkin
21) stake through heart


----------



## scheibla

(1)Toothbrush
(2) Go to a party
(3) Vampire
(4) Soldier
(5) Fairy
(6) Monster Mash
(7) Bobbing for apples
(8) Exorcist
(9) Hat
(10) Fangs
(11) Cemetery
(12) Cobwebs
(13) Black cat
(14) Trick or Treating
(15) Fog
(16) Raisins
(17) Triangle
(18) Jason
(19) Overalls
(20) Pumpkins
(21) Stake to the heart


----------



## matrixmom

Scheibla - a toothbrush??? Did you ever get one??? hahaha that is too funny.

One of my sarcastic friends said : things other than trick or treating: "coming to your crummy party!" Well, needless to say invitation for him was revoked.


----------



## pumpkinpie

(1) Name something besides candy that you get when trick-or-treating. Popcorn ball
(2) Name something you do on Halloween besides go trick-or-treating. Haunted house
(3) Name a Halloween monster. Witch
(4) Name a popular male costume. Super hero
(5) Name a popular female costume. Witch
(6) Name a well-known Halloween song. Put a spell on u
(7) Name a Halloween party game. Tempt your fate
(8) Name a scary movie. Halloween
(9) Name an important item to have for a witch costume. Hat
(10) Name an important item to have for a vampire costume. Fangs
(11) Name a spooky place to go on Halloween. Graveyard
(12) Name something you would use to decorate for a Halloween party. Jack o lantern
(13) Name an animal associated with Halloween. Werewolf
(14) Name a Halloween tradition. Trick or treating
(15) Name something you might see in a haunted house. Blood
(16) Name the worst thing you could get in your trick-or-treat bag. Toothbrush
(17) Name a shape used when carving a jack-o-lantern. Triangle
(18) Name a killer/stalker seen in horror films. Jason
(19) Name something you might use to build a scarecrow. Hay
(20) Name something people put in their yard to decorate for Halloween. Corn stalks
(21) Name a method used for killing a vampire. Stake through heart


----------



## scheibla

matrixmom said:


> Scheibla - a toothbrush??? Did you ever get one??? hahaha that is too funny.


I have never gotten one, but I hear horror stories of Dentists passing them out during Trick or Treating! Maybe that is what I should hand out to those who come to my door without a costume!


----------



## matrixmom

I should have known! Dentists!!!!!


----------



## katshead42

matrixmom said:


> Scheibla - a toothbrush??? Did you ever get one??? hahaha that is too funny.
> 
> One of my sarcastic friends said : things other than trick or treating: "coming to your crummy party!" Well, needless to say invitation for him was revoked.


Wow I hope you did revoke his invite. What a jerkymcjerkerson


----------



## beautifulnightmare

(1) Name something besides candy that you get when trick-or-treating: Raisins
(2) Name something you do on Halloween besides go trick-or-treating: Scare people
(3) Name a Halloween monster: Frankenstein 
(4) Name a popular male costume: Mike Myers 
(5) Name a popular female costume: Princess
(6) Name a well-known Halloween song: Monster Mash
(7) Name a Halloween party game: Mummy wrap
(8) Name a scary movie: Nightmare on elm street 
(9) Name an important item to have for a witch costume: witch hat
(10) Name an important item to have for a vampire costume: Fangs
(11) Name a spooky place to go on Halloween: Grave yard
(12) Name something you would use to decorate for a Halloween party: Jack o lanterns
(13) Name an animal associated with Halloween: bat
(14) Name a Halloween tradition: Carving pumpkins
(15) Name something you might see in a haunted house: Ghost
(16) Name the worst thing you could get in your trick-or-treat bag: Toothbrush 
(17) Name a shape used when carving a jack-o-lantern: Triangle
(18) Name a killer/stalker seen in horror films: Michael
(19) Name something you might use to build a scarecrow: Hay
(20) Name something people put in their yard to decorate for Halloween: Tombstones
(21) Name a method used for killing a vampire: Stake


----------



## BillyBones

1 - Carrot sticks
2 - Let off fireworks
3 - Dracula
4 - Batman
5 - Princess
6 - Pumpkin Polka
7 - Bobbing for apples
8 - 13 Ghosts
9 - Pointed hat
10 - Cape
11 - Graveyard
12 - Pumpkin
13 - Bat
14 - Carving a pumpkin
15 - Skeleton
16 - A rock
17 - Triangle
18 - Jason
19 - Hay
20 - Tombstone
21 - Wooden stake


----------



## Tannasgach

1. pretzels
2. have a party
3. Frankenstein
4. Dracula
5. Witch
6. Monster Mash
7. Mummy wrap w/tp
8. Scary Movie
9. Hat
10. Fangs
11. Graveyard
12. Cobwebs
13. Bat
14. TOT
15. Ghosts
16. Apple
17. Crescent
18. Freddy
19. Straw
20. Tombstones
21. Stake through the heart.


----------



## celipops

1	Potato Chips
2	Watch Movies
3	A Mummy
4	Batman
5	Cinderella
6	Trick or Treat
7	Bobbing for Apples
8	Halloween
9	A Pointy Hat
10	A Billowing Cape
11	Cemetery
12	Pumpkins
13	Black Cat
14	Would Mischief Night Count? 
15	A chandlier
16	A rock
17	Triangle
18	Michael Myers
19	Straw Hat
20	pumpkins
21	A wooden Stake


----------



## Madam Mim

1) Apple
2) Party
3) Frankenstein 
4) Zombie
5) Cat
6) Somebody's Watchin' Me
7) Bobbing for Apples
8) Halloween
9) Broomstick
10) Fangs
11) Cemetery
12) Pumpkins
13) Black Cat
14) Trick-or-treating
15) Skeleton
16) Floss
17) Moon
18) Freddy
19) Straw
20) Tombstones
21) Stake to the heart


----------



## dkberg

Great idea

1. toothbrush
2. Watch scary movies at home
3. Dracula
4.Zombie
5. Witch
6. This is Halloween
7. Bobbing for apples
8. Halloween
9. Hat
10. fangs
11. Graveyard
12. Jackolanterns
13. Black cat
14. Carving pumpkins
15. spider webs
16. hard candy
17. triangle
18. Jason
19. Straw
20, Tombstones
21. Stake to the heart
4


----------

